# favorite set poll



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Your favorite set*​
Dirt hole/variation of753.85%Cubby/bucket/variation323.08%trail set/variation00.00%scent post/variation00.00%flat set/variation323.08%other00.00%


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Thought id see what the modern trapper's most productive set is
input appreciated


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The dirthole. The flat set is a very close second.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Depended on what animal I was targeting.....


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Whatever you want to b trapping
*****,coyotes, u name it


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i voted dirt hole


----------

